
Semantic Highlighting: How to make syntax highlighting more useful - pcr910303
https://evanbrooks.info/syntax-highlight/
======
alpaca128
As a (Neo)Vim user I find this interesting as I'm regularly editing Markdown
and Org files containing code blocks. Those consistently break Vim's syntax
highlighting. Not a huge deal but irritating now and then.

This might be the best approach without making serious changes to how Vim
parses the syntax.

